# Changing a horse's routine



## TheRedMare (10 December 2017)

We will be getting a new horse soon that is used to little turnout (due to ground conditions) and I need to get them up to 50/50 turnout. How gradually can I make the change? They're used to going out for maybe a couple of hours or so a couple of times every week, but daily free schooling or work (ranging from light to moderate). Can be left a few days without being ridden, but "more dopey", I'm told, with their turnout.

Thoughts? I was considering putting them out in the morning to start and coming back at lunch to bring them in, but for how long? I wouldn't like to leave in the stable all day when the other horses on the small yard would be out and theycould be moving, which is better for an old injury of theirs.

But this one is newer to me so I welcome ALL opinions!


----------



## Theocat (10 December 2017)

Regardless of the previous routine, I think a horse always settles best if it has the same routine as its new friends - so (depending on your views on isolation) i'd just get in with it, personally.


----------



## PapaverFollis (10 December 2017)

When we got The Beast she'd been on no turnout, just worked or let out to play in an arena. We popped her more or less straight onto out all day, in at night and she was fine. I think we did 2 or 3 days just half day turnout to make sure the grass wasn't causing any issues, I can't remember fully. I think I was uncharacteristically uncautious about it!


----------



## TheRedMare (11 December 2017)

Thanks guys! I'll probably have another chat with their previous owner and see what she thinks. But I am hesitant to leave them in on their own for much time while all others are out.

Also - they don't have to be technically isolated, but their grazing will be separated by electric fence tape from their new buddies to allow them to see and get used to each other.

Thank you!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 December 2017)

I'd just turn out alongside the others, very few horses would object to that, while being kept in alone could upset them in a strange place.  Horses always feel more comfortable and safe with companions.


----------

